# Jumping Heights examined....



## jumpxofxdreams (20 June 2008)

At some competitions, the heights of fences are in 'feet'. In others they are metres. I get totally confused, so does anybody know the conversions for theses 'feet' heights....


2'6''=????
2'9''=????
2'11''=????
3''=????
3'1''=????
3'3''=????
3'6''=????
3'9''=????

Thanks.


----------



## stencilface (20 June 2008)

3' = 90cm
3'3" = 1.0
3'6" = 1.10

These are approximates!!!  I think 1.20m is 4' so maybe I am a little off, but thats the way I convert them in my head.....


----------



## showjump (20 June 2008)

2.6 feet = 79.248 centimeter
2.9 feet = 88.392 centimeter
3 feet = 91.44 centimeter
3.3 feet = 100.584 centimeter
3.6 feet = 109.728 centimeter
3.9 feet = 118.872 centimeter

Not done them all, just afew.


----------



## louisevictoria (20 June 2008)

normally its the BSJA shows are in metres and Unaff shows are in feet but to give you a rough idea 3ft is about 90cm


----------



## Nats_uk (20 June 2008)

Have put approx heights (what the classes will generally be) and the exact height in brackets

2'6''= approx 75cm (76.2cm)
2'9''= approx 85cm (83.8cm)
2'11''= approx 90cm (88.9cm)
3''= approx 90cm (91.4cm)
3'1''= approx 95 cm (94cm)
3'3''= appox 1m (99cm)
3'6''= approx 1.05m/1.10m (1.07m)
3'9''= approx 1.15 (1.14m)


----------



## jumpxofxdreams (20 June 2008)

Thankyou!!!


----------

